

All entrepreneurs should read this. - comatose_kid
http://www.fourmilab.ch/autofile/www/autofile.html
Great insights into founding a company (Autodesk), spurning convention, hiring great people, using Lisp.  It's all here.
======
bayareaguy
Especially some of the parts about dealing with reporters and analysts.

<http://www.fourmilab.ch/autofile/www/chapter2_99.html>

In the interview Walker basically made a fool of the reporter, who then
trashed Autodesk in his report (causing their stock to drop from $60 to $28).

